# How can I turn straightened bob into healthy boho waves?



## Pipsweet (Feb 22, 2009)

I've had short hair for a couple of months now (since about Sept) after my long hair because flat, unkempt and greasy. However, with summer just around the corner, I'm craving golden boho locks!

I thought I'd ask your advice, because you guys are the experts!




How can I turn this:









into this:






Seriously, say what you want about Joss Stone, but check out this video for her GORGEOUS hair!

YouTube - Joss Stone - Don't Cha Wanna Ride

She is beeeeeeeauuuutiful!





Anyway, do you guys reckon I can achieve this without CONSTANT styling and tonging? My hair used to be naturally curly, but went a bit limp and rubbish, so I cut it all off and now straighten everyday. Also, my hair is pretty much virgin- do you think I should get highlights?

TIA for any input!


----------



## HairEgo (Feb 22, 2009)

LOL @ your hair is pretty much virgin...either it is, or it i snt. Anyway, if you're talking about the style of the hair aka the boho waves, you have a few options. If your hair has any natural curl/wave to it, its going to be a lot easier to achieve. Go to your local beauty supply, and pick up a spray that contains sea salt...I LOVE GHD Sea Salt Spray for matte waves....its fantastic for bringing out your natural texture. Depending on the amount of natural wave you have in the hair, you may want to mist the spray onto DRY hair and lightly diffuse. http://www.ghdhair.com/ghd-sea-sprayfor the colour, you're going to want to get some foils done. I would suggest foiling just the crown of your hair so it gives a natural sun-kissed look. If you're concerned about potential damage from bleach, start using a protein based treatment before you get the colour done - it will* make the hair stronger so it can withstand the damage.


----------



## Pipsweet (Feb 22, 2009)

Haha, by 'pretty much virgin' I meant I had a couple of highlights when I was about 14/15 which have now grown out.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thanks for the advice tho!


----------



## HairEgo (Feb 22, 2009)

Oh, it should be fine then. I'd still load your hair with protein before hand though.


----------



## magneticheart (Feb 22, 2009)

I agree with HairEgo about the sea salt spray, but I think unless your hair is like that naturally you'll probably have to curl it.


----------



## -Chelsey- (Feb 22, 2009)

Wrap little strands about 1-2" of hair around a 1-2" curling iron randomly, switching directions and you'll definitely get the look. It shouldn't take very long either since your hair is short, it takes me about 15-20 minutes for my hair.


----------



## pinksugar (Feb 22, 2009)

maybe try a curling spray? If you have a natural curl, then using a curling product and scrunching your hair should achieve that look!


----------



## Leylani (Feb 23, 2009)

When your hair is nearly dry after a wash, twist it and secure with a schrungie on the top of your head. Add some light styling product beforehand if you want to. Leave it for 1-2 hours, un-twist and enjoy the waves  Style with dry products afterwards.


----------



## Ozee (Feb 23, 2009)

going from what laylani said try dividing your hair into sections then doing little twist buns with some styling product in it and sleep with your hair like that. When you get up just neaten it up and define the curls a bit more.

My hair has natural curl to it and when I do this it curls up at the ends.


----------



## J-Katt (Feb 27, 2009)

Wow i liked all of your suggestions. But what if your hair is more coarse and tends to frizz if it air drys. What would be good for softening the waves?


----------



## Leylani (Mar 5, 2009)

Work some leave in conditioner into the hair first.


----------



## Lucy (Mar 5, 2009)

Originally Posted by *J-Katt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Wow i liked all of your suggestions. But what if your hair is more coarse and tends to frizz if it air drys. What would be good for softening the waves? you mean goes into tight curls? i'd suggest a relaxer.. or drying it straight and then tonging, which is a lot of work.
if you just mean general frizz- FRIZZ EASE! that stuff works miracles.


----------



## 4getmeNot (Mar 6, 2009)

i love that look! i've heard of different techniques such as braiding hair when wet overnight, doing the tinyy buns &amp; putting product on, &amp; scrunching with your hand, using different rollers...it really depends on how much natural curl you have as hairego said. if your hair's stick striaight like mine, you're probably gonna have to go the curling iron route. if you want something more permenant, opt for a body wave. it's like a perm you get done at the salon, except it makes waves, not spiral curls.

also, do a search on here for wavy hair, i'm sure you'll get *tons* of results. i started a thread awhile back about scrunching hair (much like the wavy look you're going for) &amp; there are plenty of ideas in it! HTH


----------

